# Lobster Lasagna



## kre8ive1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a great Lobster Lasagna recipe?


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to DC, kre8iv1.  I moved your thread to Fish & Seafood where it will get better attention.  

I don't have a recipe for you, but hopefully someone here will be able to help you find one to your liking.


----------

